# Mac and Cheese with Brisket Fattie!!



## harpy757 (Jul 30, 2016)

Smoked a Fattie today with Mac and cheese and brisket with sautéed onions and bell peppers.  Also did some chicken breast with cream cheese, Monterey Jack and Jalapeño.  Man it was tasty! 













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## b-one (Jul 30, 2016)

That looks great! I can see that under a fried egg or two for breakfast!Thumbs Up


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 31, 2016)

Tasty Smoke!!!!


----------



## bauchjw (Jul 31, 2016)

:drool:
Wow! Points for drool factor! They look perfectly executed.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 31, 2016)

Wow that looks amazing!

Great job!

Al


----------



## crazymoon (Aug 1, 2016)

H757, TASTY looking fatty!!!


----------



## smokeymose (Aug 1, 2016)

So you rolled it with brisket instead of ground meat? Killer idea!

:points:


----------

